

Google sells Frommer’s brand back to Arthur Frommer - ilamont
http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/04/google-sells-frommers-to-arthur-frommer/#5SLBme2u5lMExfqH.99 

======
wahsd
Google is so bad at everything; and not good at anything. They are a virtual
black hole of suck. I say that even though I own stock and reluctantly use
their products even though I am pretty much just a single decent reason away
from moving. They can't even get their own products working well, how the heck
do they think they can integrate and improve on something they bring in from
the outside. For all things that are good, Google, just let well alone and
simply support your acquisitions with some strategic guidance to come in line
over the long-run......without strangling them.

How long has it been since they suffocated Sparrow???

